# subwoofer cable?? what wire



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

I have to tell you, its been frustrating to learn over the last year how much money i have wasted on fancy cables over the years. Sites like this are great learning tools. Thanks!

now the question, I am finishing off a DIY subwoofer build and I need a LFE RCA cable to connect to reciever.

I need about 30 feet and i would like the cable WHITE, need to run it along the basement ceiling and want it to blend in with the ceiling.

i went to the local cable supplier and they had a few choices,

rg6 the only one that was white.
rg59- is what they recomended for best signal quality
a couple versions of microphone cable- 2 wire, one was a thicker gauge.

i am good with solder so thats a non issue,

what would be the best cable?
what would be the potential issue if i went with the rg6? ,,, again because it was the only one that was white.

thanks for your insight!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ether the rg6 or the rg59 would be just fine, High priced cables are just snake oil, and a normal decent (non skinny) rca cable in the length you need would also work just fine.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You could also get an f-connector to RCA style adapter and save yourself the soldering.


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

i need to run the line through a ceiling and walls , so i cant have ends on it, is a regular rca made of rg6? or 59? whats the best one? and what difference would it really make? not much i suspect?

if its a large or noticeble difference i will use what is best and not based on color alone??

thanks Guys!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

johnnyfamous said:


> is a regular rca made of rg6? or 59? whats the best one? and what difference would it really make? not much i suspect?


A regular rca is neither rg59 or rg6. Its closer to rg59 though and that would be more than ample for your use. Ive run video signals over rg59 over 1000ft without any problems.


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks, would there be a preferance or whats the difference between a solid wire (rg6/59) versus a stranded mic cable for audio conections?

no diffence? does it just come down to shielding?

thanks,,, i promise i wont ask to many more questions


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

johnnyfamous said:


> thanks, would there be a preferance or whats the difference between a solid wire (rg6/59) versus a stranded mic cable for audio conections?
> 
> no diffence? does it just come down to shielding?
> 
> thanks,,, i promise i wont ask to many more questions


It's simply an electrical signal nothing more. Use whatever you like.


----------



## buzztiger (Oct 16, 2006)

I have used Belden 1694a and lv77 for subwoofer. Both give a tight bass.


----------



## shene (Aug 3, 2014)

johnnyfamous said:


> I have to tell you, its been frustrating to learn over the last year how much money i have wasted on fancy cables over the years. Sites like this are great learning tools. Thanks!
> 
> now the question, I am finishing off a DIY subwoofer build and I need a LFE RCA cable to connect to reciever.
> 
> ...


----------



## shene (Aug 3, 2014)

Bluejeans cable sells white cable you would probably like. I use it as a balanced line but that is not mandetory. Great cable great prices. Call them even and tell them what you are after and they can recommend the best one. Are you sure you want to power a sub from a receiver internal amp? Or are you just using the receiver to send a signal to the sub which will have its own amp. Subs like big amps if they are used for theater.


----------

